
Amazon Wind Farm Texas - taeric
https://smile.amazon.com/p/feature/ps9c2vfu7fcm4t6/
======
codeonfire
Thats an odd place. Lots of natural fossil energy, low population, nearby wind
capacity already exists. I guess they did the math though.

